# Chronic headaches/rebound headaches



## jennlynne5 (Aug 6, 2010)

Does anyone else suffer from chronic headaches? I wake up with them just about every day. Excedrin is the only OTC pain medication that helps, it works wonders. The problem is, I've been taking it daily for several years and I'm so dependent on it. I think I get rebound headaches which causes me to take more Excedrin which causes more rebounds headaches, etc. I've tried stopping it cold turkey and got a really SEVERE headache that was very hard to get rid of. Also, lately I've noticed frequent heart palpitations and I'll get lightheaded when I stand up from the couch or something. Last night that happened and I felt like I was going to faint and kinda blacked out. It scares me when that happens. I really think this is all from the Excedrin...


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I went to a neurologist recently who thought it was a possibility that excedrin and a particular migraine pain prescription was causing rebound headaches/migraines for me. I had to take a steroid med. for a week to get rid of them, and I've started taking a preventative nightly. I've been headache-free for 5 days for the first time in a long time... We did rule out any serious issues first, though, with an MRI and MRA...


----------



## happyman2011 (Jun 20, 2010)

^^Have you tried drinking water before going to sleep? 
It helps with the headache.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

yes, i often wake up with a headache. i should probably get a better pillow. and usually i'm getting headache when i'm angry or nervous. it literally **** me up.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

I have chronic migraines, but I've had them so long that I can feel one coming on, so I can pop an Ibuprofen before it becomes full-blown. I've found that prevents it almost every time. Sometimes if I'm sitting or laying down too long or looking at a computer/TV screen that can make it worse, so I try to stay standing.


----------



## jer (Jun 16, 2009)

I've had headaches all my life too. I should say for the last 30 years I have been having midgraine headaches.

I take Advil. I used to take exedrine. I havent been to a doctor to ask for its side effects.

Anybody know the side effects of using these long term (like forever). I couldnt find much info by googling.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Topamax works to prevent migraines while something like Imitrex works to treat the ones already occuring. Ask your doctor about them.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

^Topamax is the preventative that is starting to work really well for me, and maxalt works well as a painkiller but was told to limit how often I take it.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I would try *oil pulling* for headaches ...try that 3x a day on a empty stomach four hours after eating and 1 hour after drinking and in the morning first thing with expeller pressed sunflower or sesame oil. Look it up. It has helped me with a number of things, I dont' get headaches though, but it has worked with people for that too. Look it up, read it on earth clinic especially

*Blackstrap molasses* has helped with lightheadedness with me. A couple times a day put or pour about a tbsp or two at the bottom of a cup and put some hot water on top of it then stir it up well and drink it. Taking it straight is heavy and can damage the teeth too I know first hand. I'd suggest you brush your teeth afterwards when you take it, and if you take it straight make sure its out of your teeth. At earth clinic they have all the mineral contents of the different brands which do differe. Wholesome Sweetner brand has over 700 mg of potassium per tbsp, so potassium regulates the heart, but also has ten percent of calcium and iron, however other brands have half the potassim and double the iron and calcium, you could even give up milk if you wanted with that calcium content, if you took a few tbsps a day.

*raw garlic* in cooked food, raw onion in raw salads or cooked food, *cayenne powder* (can be taken on food or in drinks, tea, etc, helps the heart, it works well enough as the 99 cent form in plastic bottles in the supermarket, do not need the expensive capsules I think although I could be wrong) and turmeric (absorbs best with cayenne powder taken with, black pepper is too harsh, cheaper at Indian stores too) is good in a dinner for the heart papalitation but then so it the above too, the blackstrap is so high in potassium.

But the raw garlic leaves a smell, but if you brush your teeth after then use hydrogen peroxide as a mouthwash and leave in the mouth for a few minutes, plus if you need to do it in the morning, it will take away the smell if you do not do it at night. oil pulling in the morning or 4 hours after dinner also pulls out odors.

These things are cheap for what they do. They do more than what I said. If you read up on them you'll see how many others swear by them. It's too much to write what they do

spprox costhave to go to a health store for these)
bsm is $7 for 60 tbsp
sunflower is $7 for 60 also, must be expeller pressed though
sesame oil is twice the amount of sunflower but some say its a better oil

Virgin coconut oil many people say works the best although it is not one of the regular oils but then there was no coconuts in Indian medicine 2000 years ago and the man who studied it I don't know or think he tried VCO on it. I Too many people have gotten results. Many people like to switch oils every month or two.

The sesame oil can start your period early because its like pregesterone in the body.


----------

